# Bastrop State Park



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

We will be there 8/28-9/2. Anyone else going this weekend?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

We are headed to Medina Highpoint


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

We wont be there but my wife and I really love it there. We usually keep the rv there for a month during Round Top Antique Festival.


----------

